# Hickory kitchen and other hickory projects



## wood-chuck (Jan 14, 2010)

I just bought my dads woodworking business about 2 months ago and just finished my first 100% solo project. I built a hickory kitchen and island, a vanity, a mantel, an uper section for above his desk, and an entertainment center. Here are some of the pix. Oh and by the way i am only 19.
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Your dad must be beaming proud to have a son like you. Fantastic work in all respects. You have a great future in front of you!


Did you buy the wood from a retail place, or a sawmiller type?


I love the varied heights of the cabinets.


.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, very nice. Let me see, what was I doing at 19...well let's just say it was nothing that constructive. Yep I think you have a future in this. :thumbsup:


----------



## wood-chuck (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought the hickory whole sale from a sawmill in western iowa.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Excellent job. Did you do the finishing too?


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks like your Dad's business is in good hands. Very nice work. Hickory is a beautiful wood IMO.


----------



## wood-chuck (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes i do all my own finishing. I spray pre. cat. lacquer.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Panels?*

Nice work and the finish looks great too. Question, are the panels hickory plywood or glued up solids? Hickory is great wood to work with...after it stops moving! :laughing: bill


----------



## wood-chuck (Jan 14, 2010)

The panels are hickory 1/4 inch mdf core plywood. Also i didn't get a picture of this but all of the base cabinets in the Kitchen have 2 pull out trays and the corner cabinet seting on the counter is an appliance garadge equiped with a door lift mechanism.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Nice Job!*



wood-chuck said:


> I bought the hickory whole sale from a sawmill in western iowa.


Good looking job! Looks like you got the finish down pat. Success in the cabinet business for me was 1 part luck, 1 part great finish, and two parts on time delivery.


----------



## wood-chuck (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you guys for your kind words and ash123 you got it right on the head. When I install a kitchen I like to show the customer why they came to me isn't just how the final product looks but also for a cabinet that is built to last. I do a chinup on every upper cabinet with the customer watching. I way 250 lbs and there is no way a big box store can touch that quality with thier cabinets.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job for a young man, reminds me when I was your age and thinking the exact same thing. If this is your talent now you have a fine future in sawdust making.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work. I haven't used hickory before but I really like how they look. What stain color if any is that?


----------



## wood-chuck (Jan 14, 2010)

The stain is Old Masters wiping stain 50/50 mix of dark walnut and dark mahogany.


----------

